# Zucchini Bread Recipe TNT



## GrannyG (Jul 6, 2007)

My favorite recipe:







ZUCCHINI BREAD
2 eggs
1 cup cooking oil (I use Canola)
1 cup Brown Sugar
1 cup White Sugar
2 cups grated Zucchini
2 TBSP Vanilla
3 cups Flour
1 teaspoon Baking Soda
1/4 teaspoon Baking Powder
1 teaspoon Cinnamon
1/2 cup chopped nuts (I use Pecans)
You can also add a handful of raisins if you like them.
Beat eggs. Add oil, sugars, vanilla and zucchini. Mix 
lightly. Combine flour,baking soda, baking powder and 
cinnamon. Add slowly to the batter and mix lightly. Fold
in nuts (and raisins ).
Pour into two greased and floured bread pans or spray 
with Pam. 
Bake at 350 degrees for 1 hour or until a toothpick
inserted in center comes out clean.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 7, 2007)

I just picked 8 zucchini's about 2 hours ago. Thanks for the recipe. Ill put those zucchini's to work .


----------



## Constance (Jul 7, 2007)

The first year I had a garden, I put in a 50 foot row of zucchini.   I made lots of zucchini bread...also fried zucchini, zucchini cake, and zucchini bread & butter pickles.

Your recipe looks like a good one, GrannyG.


----------



## GrannyG (Jul 7, 2007)

We love zucchini, have lots of recipes. We eat squash on squash !


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks GrannyG. I need all of the zucchini recipes I can get. This looks like a good one.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 9, 2007)

one more grateful reader, grannyg. thanks. i picked my first zucchini today.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jul 23, 2007)

GrannyG said:
			
		

> My favorite recipe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Just wanted to thank you again for your recipe. I made it yesterday and it is very good. I put one loaf in the freezer to enjoy later. JoAnn


----------



## Constance (Jul 23, 2007)

JoAnn, the loaf you froze will be even better than the fresh one. 

We like to put a few slices in the nuke with a little butter on top. Yum-eee!


----------



## bandonjan (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe grannyg, do you think it can
be doubled? I need at least 4 loaves to serve at
the Senior Meals.


----------

